# Removing Component Protection - Discover Navigation Pro



## PorkerBus (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all,

Apologies if this has already been discussed. I have a 2013 GTD with Composition Media system (no nav) and I've managed to purchase and fit the Discover Navigation Pro. I was advised I would need to get a dealer to remove 'component protection' before the untis would work but after trying a couple of dealers they're not interested in helping, so right now I have a very expensive screen and head unit (in the glovebox) that only allow bluetooth connectivity and nothing else.

Can anyone help with getting them working? Based in north London if anyone knows somehwere I can go.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This is not an auto-scan or VCDS related.


----------



## PorkerBus (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Jack, do you know what it is related to then?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah....... however, I am not interested in helping noobs who fail to follow basic rules.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Suggest you try the ICE sections of either _VW Audi_ or _UK Passats_ forums
This forum is for VAG-Com Diagnostic System users who have Ross-Tech's kit, and is sponsored by them
I don't know either of the units you mention, so a pix of both in either of those UK sites would help


----------



## PorkerBus (Mar 19, 2014)

Noobs Jack? Ha ha, your killing me here. Thanks for your most excellent help and motivation.


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

Not to point fingers, but it's fairly right to say noob, because You haven't followed the rules of this forum.
Please prove us, You can be better than noob. 
Thank You.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No problem........... how about a little of this........?

Can the CP be removed? Answer : Absolutely 
Will you get help here from me for breaking a rule? Answer : Absolutely :::::::: NOT!

ah ah ah I thought of that one to! Better try again FASTER!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYcrFQ5boyA#t=72


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

PorkerBus said:


> Noobs Jack? Ha ha, your killing me here. Thanks for your most excellent help and motivation.


Jack is BACK !! He's here to ... "chew bubble gum and kick a$$, and (he's) all outta bubble gum..."

_Kudos and tip of the hat to anyone who remembers what obscure TV series that quote is paraphrased from...
_

P.S. Cutting down on Pizza so I can get a new Hex-Net...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## alpha helix (Feb 27, 2005)

[email protected] Parts said:


> No problem........... how about a little of this........?
> 
> Can the CP be removed? Answer : Absolutely
> Will you get help here from me for breaking a rule? Answer : Absolutely :::::::: NOT!
> ...


OT:
Jack, this kind of argumentative confrontational response is also contrary to the implied and stated rules of conduct for this forum. Specifically, your reply intentionally provokes bad feelings and is not fully on topic and is not at all unhelpful, and is considered to be trolling behavior.


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> No problem........... how about a little of this........?
> 
> Can the CP be removed? Answer : Absolutely
> Will you get help here from me for breaking a rule? Answer : Absolutely :::::::: NOT!
> ...





Alpha helix said:


> OT:
> Jack, this kind of argumentative confrontational response is also contrary to the implied and stated rules of conduct for this forum. Specifically, your reply intentionally provokes bad feelings and is not fully on topic and is not at all unhelpful, and is considered to be trolling behavior.


Where's Jerry Springer when you need him....?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

The thread should of been locked/vacated when no auto-scan was posted...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Funny how you ridicule a forum member for not following rules, yet break rules in the process. Actually it is not funny but a testament to your arrogance and hypocrisy.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

What ever you want man......:laugh:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Now that's the attitude I like to see!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been told I am arrogant......:laugh: however...... usually down the road that same person will come back finally capitulating I am correct.

That is not to say I don't make mistakes......I absolutely do. 
The guy who says he doesn't he is truly arrogant....... as old man Dettenhofer said...." that guy he is crazy and never should be trusted Jack"

" Jack your prices are so high my cat would starve as I am a poor immigrant "

That's coming from the guy with millions in bank, Porsches everywhere and planes...and with statements like above.....

Man I miss Hans....


----------

